# Partage calendrier Exchange OWA



## elKBron (27 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

dans le cadre du remplacement de mon PC pourri du boulot par mon MBP chéri, je rencontre la difficulté suivante :

Nous avons au travail chacun un compte mail Exchange online, et nous partageons nos calendriers respectifs entre nous. Avec un bon vieil Outlook, aucun problème de synchro, tout le monde voit ce que les autres ont mis en partage.

Maintenant, j'ai bien créé le compte dans Mail : j'ai bien récupéré tous les messages, j'ai récupéré aussi mes propres calendriers, mais aucun de ceux de mes collaborateurs !

L'un deux vient de m'envoyer une nouvelle demande de partage, que je visualise bien dans Mail, mais pas de lien cliquable pour ajouter son calendrier dans iCal.

Bref, rencontrez vous ce problème et quelle en serait la solution ? Je n'ai pas spécialement envie d'ajouter Outlook dans mes différentes machines virtuelles sous VMWare 

Vous remerciant d'avance 


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Bon, on va dire que c'est avant tout une question de réseau, de serveur, voire de logiciel associé. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!



Avec toutes mes excuses... C'est ce qui arrive quand on a la tête ailleurs. merci Aliboron, grâce te soit rendue


----------



## elKBron (28 Février 2011)

Ma problématique n'inspire pas les spécialistes ? Groumf... :rose:


----------



## elKBron (1 Mars 2011)

Bon, je me réponds :

En fait, dans iCal, je vois mes calendriers.
Pour avoir accès aux calendriers de mes collaborateurs, il faut que j'aille dans le menu Fenêtre, et que je choisisse le calendrier que je souhaite.

J'ai donc bien accès au partage. Maintenant, ce qui est bien avec Outlook, c'est la fonction de superposition des calendriers. Comment faire cela avec iCal ?


----------



## elKBron (4 Mars 2011)

je crois que je ne me suis jamais senti aussi seul.


----------



## CBi (4 Mars 2011)

Je ne demanderais pas mieux que t'aider mais je ne suis pas fichu de récupérer mon calendrier exchange dans iCal ...


----------



## elKBron (4 Mars 2011)

Merci CBi pour ta compassion.

Alalalala... Pour une fois qu'une bonne idée de chez M$ est mal gérée par Apple 

Mais, je peux peut être t'aider pour ton propre problème ?!?


----------



## defre2937 (4 Mars 2011)

bonjour,

je tente ma chance :

- A priori il faut que ton serveur exchange soit minimun en version 2007 (on va dire que c'est ok si tu récupère ton calendrier)

- essaye de regarder dans les préférences de ical et sous partage/délégué (de tête je suis au boulot sur mon PC) et d'activer (cocher les collaborateurs que tu veux voir apparaitre)

- ensuite dans ical lorsque tu coches le calendrier d'un autre collaborateur, son agenda doevrai aparaitre en supperposition du tiens


----------



## elKBron (4 Mars 2011)

Merci pour tes pistes auxquelles je réponds dans la foulée :

dans les préférences de iCal >Comptes >Délégation, j'ai bien les collaborateurs, mais je suis en accès interdit, impossible de cocher la case pour une éventuelle superposition.

Bon, ce n'est plus la cata, puisque je peux les voir, mais pour le confort, c'est vrai que la superposition c'est chouette


----------



## defre2937 (4 Mars 2011)

bizarre, je jette un coup d'oeil ce soir chez moi


----------



## defre2937 (4 Mars 2011)

j'ai pu faire un test sur mon mac et donc :
- dans préférences/compte/delegation, lorsque je clique sur + pour sélectioner un autre collaborateur, pour que celui ci soit actif (cliquable) il faut que j'utilise son nom abrégé (exemple : pierre.duval@truc.fr est en fait pdu@truc.fr). si je n'ai  pas le bon nom il n'est pas cliquable dans la colone "aficher" et le calendrier est indiqué comme "interdit".
- lorsqu'il est bien coché "afficher" dans Ical il faut souvent que je passe à la semaine suivante pour que son calendrier s'affiche (il s'affiche par défaut en superposition du mien et pas à coté comme dans outlook).
- je n'ai visiblement pas la main pour changer la couleur du calendrier du délégué ce qui est quand meme chiant quand il s'affiche dans la meme couleur que le mien
- je ne peux pas non plus à priori changer les droits que j'ai donné (lecture/ecriture....) aux autres sur mon calendrier 

pas clair cette histoire, il faut que je creuse.

si quelqu'un en sait plus...


----------

